

Salvatore Sanfilippo talks Redis design and internals - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/2801342864/episode-0-4-5-redis-with-salvatore-sanfilippo

======
antirez
Do you know the feeling of your registered voice sounding crap? Add to this
your English skills sounding even worse ;)

Well talking with @pengwynn was great and I hope that English skills apart you
will find the interview interesting. If I said stupid things, I'm here to
reply to any question (more probably tomorrow morning as it's late here in
Italy)!

~~~
acangiano
Your English is perfectly understandable. Don't worry about it. ;-)

~~~
jared314
It does make me wonder about current audio language translators. I wonder how
much progress people have made with those.

------
pgte
Loved the interview, very interesting, perfectly clear. Helped me a lot to
understand the internals. Specially interested about the replication
explanation. Great work, Salvatore!

------
SebMueller
How can I scale redis Pub/Sub system when I need more messages/second?

~~~
antirez
Pub/Sub is receiver-intensive, not publish-intensive, so basically if you have
many subscribers the best thing you can do is to setup a few slaves.

PUBLISH commands are propagated on slaves. So you can attach your subscribers
in a random slave.

Another approach is, if you don't have any pattern matching subscriber, to
shard based on the hash of the key.

------
tjholowaychuk
cool :) great to hear some of your thoughts man!

------
effkay
listening and tweaking my notes for the redis workshop which is due friday :)

